# Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid



## lefier (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently changed my ISP and I received a new modem. When connecting my computer to the modem, the connection is fine. (Using Broadband) The internet works well when using the modem and connecting directly to the computer, but when I set up my router, it doesn't seem to work. I am using a Linksys Wireless-G 2.4 ghz 802.11g router and when I ipconfig /release and then ipconfig /renew on cmd, this comes up. 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid. 

I think this is causing the problem. 

Please help me to fix this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you could share the make/model of the modem with us? My guess is that it's a modem/router and you're on the same subnet as the base address of the router.


Let's see this when connected directly to the modem.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

